# John Deere 4010 4x4 tractor hydraulic oil



## Mark S (Jul 14, 2018)

I have a newer jd 4010 4x4 tractor. Soon I will need to top if the hydraulic oil. Locally I only see where they sell it in a 5 gallon pail. That would last me a lifetime. Is it available in quarts? What weight. Replies appreciated.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I take it that yours is a hydrostatic model.... If you follow the service requirement in your manual, I suspect that that 5 gallon pail isn't going to last very long. My tractor calls for a service every 300 hours, and it takes about 6 gallons.
It looks like yours is a 200 hour interval after the initial 50 service.
https://www.deere.com/assets/pdfs/common/parts-and-service/manuals-training/4010 Series Compact Utility Tractors - 4010, 4110, 4115, 4210, 4310, 4410, 4510, 4610, 4710.pdf
Don't let any contaminants get into the oil or the tractor, and I suspect you could use the rest of the pail of oil next year on your next service.


----------



## Mark S (Jul 14, 2018)

I've had it 3 years and put 30 hours on it...


----------

